# Stock speaker wire polarity and temp gauge



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

My "new" 1994 Sentra Limited runs with the temp gauge at the 9 o'clock position. Our '93 Sentra ran in the 7:30-8:30 range. Both fans come on even without the A/C on. Is this a problem I should look into?

Next question. What the stock speaker wire polarity for the rear deck speakers. Stock speakers did not indicate + or -. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Rick


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check for overheating with an analog temp probe or an infrared thermometer. The dash gauges generally aren't very accurate. The fans coming on is normal as long as it only happens at a stop.

Speaker polarity shouldn't matter much. I've never noticed much of a difference in sound quality when I hook them up backwards.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks noobz. 

What the hell is the next reply about?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rpickle said:


> Thanks noobz.
> 
> What the hell is the next reply about?


Just a spammer. I took care of it...

As far as the speaker wires, the wire with the black stripe is the ground circuit on speaker wires. Speaker wires are generally paired in color, ie green and green/black stripe or purple and purple/black stripe.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Rear speakers are all solid color wires. I downloaded the service manual (BIG thank you by the way) and I made an "educated" guess at which one was positive.

Appreciate it.

Rick


----------

